# Helppp!!!!! Sum error



## sumerrorneedsfix (Dec 16, 2011)

I have a Panasonic SA-HT720 DVD Home Theatre Sound System. I have it connected to my cable box playing through my TV.It has worked fine up until now when i turn it on it says Please Wait SUM ERROR..i unplugged and plugged it back in and tried everything...please HELP!!!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Did you try calling Panasonic?


----------

